# Freezing Honey



## Trapper (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello all, I am back to beekeeping after 20+ years. A lot of things have changed and some new things have started like beetles and mites. I saw on another post about freezing comb honey. This is a new subject for me, as I have never herd of it. Would any one care to explain why and how this is done. I would also like to hear from any SO.Indiana W. Kenyucky beekeepers about the sweetclover honey flow we are having. 
Thanks, Jim


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Trapper and welcome back to beekeeping!
The reason the comb honey is frozen before selling to be sure that all wax moth eggs are killed. You would not want a customer to cut into the comb and see a wax worm larva.


----------



## amymcg (Jan 13, 2005)

Also makes less of a mess when you cut it, that's if you're cutting it.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 19, 2005)

At what temp and for how long do you need to freeze it?
Thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Overnight will do. I don't know what temp it is in my freezer.







Below 32 F.







The point is, simply frozen solid.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Do you cut with a cold sharp knife or a hot butter knife?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I use an unheated sharp paring knife.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks Michael


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

I can see why you would need to freeze comb honey, but if it is sold as chunk honey, in which the comb is completely submerged in liquid honey and sealed in an airtight jar, I wonder if the wax moth larvae would be able to hatch and survive for any meaningful length of time under those conditions?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I wonder if the wax moth larvae would be able to hatch and survive for any meaningful length of time under those conditions?

You want a drowned wax moth in your chunk honey? I used to make chunk honey all the time without freezing it. It seemed to work ok.


----------



## Mountaineerfan (Jul 30, 2005)

Do you need to put the frame in a plastic bag, or wax paper or anything if you're just freezing overnight?


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

I just placed the whole super in my chest freezer.Worked pretty well,I did earn one thing from another post on this topic though,use dental floss to cut the comb out of the frames.Will have to try that next year.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have a chest freezer and I do the same. I put several supers in the freezer at once.


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

Regarding the dental floss...

I've only used it on non-frozen frames. I don't think it would be strong enough on the frozen ones. I know many people who use knives, cut them when frozen.


----------

